# Los Angeles Lakers @ Orlando Magic - Fri 2/8



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Kobe will be able to heal up. His shot is way off since he dislocated his finger.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No post defense.. This might get ugly fast.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah I have a feeling Howard is going to have a monster game against us. Not only because of our post defense, but I'm sure he is going to want to play with extra energy since the Lakers are now one of the favorites.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think our best chance of pulling out a win would probably be if Gasol has a great offensive game that somewhat counters the good game Howard will have.

Then the rest will be left to our guards to perform.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving the game thread as usual.

I think we really need to get this win and show that we can play well against some of the tougher teams (something we haven't done a great job of doing lately). I have no idea how we're going to contain Howard. And Kobe's going to need to score. I mean I love when he can get 7-10 assists or so, but we need his scoring. I know his finger is hurting, but that's exactly why he shouldn't be settling for jump shots. 

I want us to finish the road trip at 7-2!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone remembers the first game @ Staples? Here's the box score.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/200712020LAL.html

Why did the Lakers use this one again? Howard was held at 17/8 heh. He's the only one that actually scares me, since the Laker frontline allowed Horford 20 freaking rebounds. Well that and maybe some late heroics by Turkoglu. 

I hope the Lakers are fired up because of yesterdays loss and that Kobe heals or at least doesn't shoot if his finger still hurts.

Don't know, I'm hoping for the best but expecting the worst. I hope I can catch the game live.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Eternal said:


>


maybe they should start ronny and put Gasol at Pf tonight to get some toughness.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

man, our bigs couldn't keep Horford off the glass,.. this could get ugly

starting Ronny's a good idea


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree. Odom, Ronny and Gasol in the front line looks like the better option for this game. There was a sequence when Turiaf was in and he pulled down some important rebounds. We need a tough body to throw at Howard, no doubt. Mbenga could prove valuable here, if nothing else he can send Howard to the line a couple of times (hopefully he doesn't pull a 6-6 on the Lakers like against Boston earlier this year though ).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a good start in my opinion at all...our defense sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's already taken 7 shots...we need ball movement.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mo Evans.. THE REVENGE!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We are playing like zero defense again.... 

Would be nice... if Evans is hot that someone actually put a hand in his face.. Could just be me..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course Mo Evans is killing us with 8 points already...I expect Cook to score 20, too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe's finger may be hurt, but Kobe's gonna keep shooting anyway.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Really crappy defense. Kobe is taking way too many shots. **** when he went 2/2 I thought he'd be fine, but 1/6 since. Evans is also killing us. What's with the Lakers former players having career nights against them? Lue on Wednesday, Evans today... Jesus Christ.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've already given up 5 threes...wow.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow and another 3!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, how many open threes are they going to allow man?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha...wow...we're playing like the Heat.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Odom even hits a 3... lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7/10 on threes for the Magic in the first quarter? They're going to set an NBA record today. We can't guard them worth ****.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Orlando can't possibly stay this hot. 71%


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

They can stay this hot if we don't do anything. That was some of the softest ***** defense I've seen this season... 44 points in the first quarter is an embarrassments.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what a dunk by Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you ****ing ****ting me?! That was the worst defense I've seen from us all year.

44 points in the first quarter for the Magic...they had 8 threes. They just set a franchise record for most points in a quarter...

I don't even care that Kobe had a sick dunk because we suck right now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we played bad defense, but it wasn't that bad... but they scored 44 points because they made an insane amount of 3's.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great Cookie and Evans having great games...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is getting embarassing. I have no words to describe how disappointed I am with the defense. 44 ****ing points in one quarter are you ****ing kidding me?!?!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Wow... what a dunk by Kobe!


yeah that was the only thing good about the first quarter.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW lakers are playing like ****, worse defense ive seen all year.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Way too many open looks for the Magic. Howard was just a monster. Time for single coverage on Howard.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

As we want to blame the defense....there is no such thing as being able to close on every shooter. The Magic were just hot and when you have to formers lakers on the team they are going to pump everybody up. Gasol cannot play center and we really need athleticism at the center right NOW!!. Us being so concerned about Howard caused this first half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Are you ****ing ****ting me?! That was the worst defense I've seen from us all year.
> 
> 44 points in the first quarter for the Magic...they had 8 threes. They just set a franchise record for most points in a quarter...
> 
> I don't even care that Kobe had a sick dunk because we suck right now.


Yeah.. Got to love how we never even tried to defend the hot hands out there...

This team just pulled off an amazing trade... You would think there would be a little fire under their belly's.... But they are playing lazy, uninspired defense... And Kobe only offense... Embarrassing.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I think Gasol can play center, Howard is just a monster.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell is Bryant doing?! I don't understand this. What has he got to prove now? He got 8,5 ppg in his last two games and has to come to 30 with this game or what? This is not the way to play, the whole team is being excluded.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Its Kobe being Kobe. When he feels like hes hot, its going up no matter what.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At least we're playing better in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lamar playing hesitant tonight, 2 TOs in a row right there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom with two boneheaded plays and the run is over. Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lamar need to get involved.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe back in already?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

What the **** is going on with Lakers not hitting free throw.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Better defense in the second. Orlando is only 2-8 from the field.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Well, Howard is coming back in now. Hedo just picked up his 3rd. Hopefully it'll be tied at the half.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

pau just can't handle dwight. he's too weak imo.. he's a true power forward.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> Better defense in the second. Orlando is only 2-8 from the field.


I don't want to rain on the parade, but it was mostly the second unit that didn't shoot that well. Their starting lineup only missed 6 FGA. Thank goodness Turkoglu is sitting with 3 fouls already.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

afobisme said:


> pau just can't handle dwight. he's too weak imo.. he's a true power forward.


He can't, but he seems to be outsmarting him  Howard just not playing with a lot of reason... 2 drawn charges already. I like! 3 point game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW..after playing poor defense we are still in this game.

Howard has 3 fouls


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Howard with 3 now. YESS!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe's footwork is genius.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad we're still in this...I expect us to come out and play much better in the 2nd half...not to say we're playing horrible now, but we can do a much better job.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe still shooting too much... no need for that, it's not like he's not getting any help.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol with the and 1!! I'm loving this guy. His offense makes up for his defense imo, it's not like he was brought here to be a lockdown defender. I can't wait for Bynum to come back.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Vujacic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah definitely alot better play by us in the second half. Can't believe we're right there with such a horrible first half.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great dish to Gasol there. We're leading at the end of the half!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Good defense in the second have and Good Divac defense by Gasol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, what an impressive 2nd quarter. I'm really enjoying Gasol abuse his defenders with his moves. I hope the Lakers keep it up in the second, I'm sleepy as hell but I'll manage .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is going to be the theme of things until we get our anchor back down low. In the mean time, I'd very much like a win to start the weekend off right.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if sasha can finish the rest of the season like this (and start off next season equally consistent) then i'll become a believer.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a feeling Orlando starts the 3rd with a big run.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think their only big run will be in the 1st.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

yes I was wrong!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish with two jumpers. Nice to have another guy score =) I hope he gets more shots,


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, Howard is strong as hell.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers have come out flying in the 3rd qtr.

EDIT: Odom with a trey. 78-67 Lakers


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is it me or does the magic play by play guy sound almost identical to mike breene?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

what? Odom hits another 3!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright! Kobe Fisher.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a nice way to start the 2nd half strong. I just hope they don't get too content and give us a reprise of the Atlanta game...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Looking good early...the collapsing defense on Howard working so far.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I wonder when the last time Odom hit two 3s in a game. It is a rare occasion.

He must be working on his shot more, since we got Gasol.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe please drive the ball!!!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

This BS. We're getting a lot of unfair calls at our homecourt!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any particular reason why we are running double screens for Fisher? Come on Phil...


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh man 5th on Howard. Man such BS.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So long Dwight. These announcers are homers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LOL, that was a bull**** call though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

5th foul on Dwight! Nice!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you! Kobe drives and gets the and 1 plus foul number 5 on D12.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

kobe's just schooling Mo Evans tonight. Damn.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the way to do it, Kobe. If you can't shoot for ****, you should drive!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> LOL, that was a bull**** call though.



Man seriously. WTF?!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol, some bad calls against the magic tonight


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol with the block and the possible and 1. Is this guy great or what!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Gasol and Kobe are such a good combo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe and Gasol already running the two man game well. Wait until they gell.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This Gasol/Kobe duo is ****ing SICK!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe got his Pau-er play. :wink:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol and Kobe are BALLIN'!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cook 3-3 from beyond the arc. How come he never managed to shoot like that when he was wearing the Lakers jersey.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Gasol is killing us lol.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol is making buckets like he's in a gym.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

gasol is knocking jumpers... he will be able to play with drew.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Gasols midrange game:mob:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BCook, I know you're there. Post something.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

What I really like is when he hits his shots he runs down the court talking smack.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kiss my butt Brian Cook...how come you couldn't hit the long ball consistantly with us???


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

This is why if the Lakers faces Phoenix, Amare and Shaq is not going to make a difference for the Suns.


Pau can easily go out in the paint and stick his 15 even 18 footer. Suns are in a major heap of trouble. They made a bad decision trading for the wrong big man.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Out bench needs to wake up. They really have not been playing up to par on this road trip.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good to see the coaching staff is not going to put up with this no defense ****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pau is having a career night. What's his highest score in an NBA game?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol at Cook. Hahahaahah, did he really think he was going to make that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Pau is having a career night. What's his highest score in an NBA game?


44 points according to nba.com.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Pau is having a career night. What's his highest score in an NBA game?


i know that he had 43 recently.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Mo Evans is looking good tonight. We should have sent Luke to Orlando instead of Mo!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Mo Evans is looking good tonight. We should have sent Luke to Orlando instead of Mo!


I doubt Orlando would've wanted Luke in the deal though. His contract is big.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the **** Cook? Come back to earth please.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Walton what the hell...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LAkers need to stretch the lead to at least 15 before Howard is put back in


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Every time Luke drives he gets swatted. Learn some moves Luke!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just horrible officiating right now. Why couldn't the Magic get the bad calls in the second half instead of the first?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why didn't they go to pau right when dwight was put in?>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better not blow another double-digit lead.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This is starting to look like the Atlanta game....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell is going on.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

If we lose this game again we have to blame Phil jackson because Walton has not been giving us **** tonight and he needs to come out the game


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn, I hope this isnt another 4th quarter meltdown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go again...we've scored only 2 points so far in the 4th...just great.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, but Luke needs to sit the bench unless it's scrub time. At least until he gets healthy or whatever the **** is wrong with him all season. Maybe take the new contract away.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Airball??? Luke just sucks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke Walton is So Bad....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we should have gone to pau when dwight was subbed in, NOT PUT HIM ON THE BENCH

wtf is phil thinking. he should have sat pau down a few minutes before the 3rd ended.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Why did Phil not take out Kobe at the beginning of the 4th when we had a sizeable lead?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher keeping his head cool.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't understand Phil sometimes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wish this team would realize that when a team bombards three pointers and continues to make them, stop ****ing collapsing on the paint. Whether it's the Hornets, the Suns, Magic, etc. They do the exact same ****. This is beyond irritating.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

14-27 on 3 pointers from Orlando. That's crazy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> I don't understand Phil sometimes.


Patience boy...Patience.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

YEs sir! Thank you Mr. Odom


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man.. what a game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're not going to win.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ehh... maybe triple teaming Howard isn't such a good idea when the other team is hitting threes at will.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Odoms sucks too. Tired of his passive crap.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Orlando lead. About time!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fish!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe sometimes takes absolutely HORRIBLE shots...wow.

Gasol with a HUGE shot there.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Stupid Trigger Happy Magic players!

Damn it play smart. Sheesh. I swear this is why we lost a lot of games. They're always in a hurry.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh yeah..here's Pau. Lakers lead 111-108

Timeout, Orlando


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

only now do they start using gasol vs. howard (with 5 fouls)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher always making the big shot, Kobe takes a stupid one, then makes up for it with perfectly executing two man game to Gasol. We have so much work to do against perimeter oriented teams defensively.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice play. Come one, don't blow this one, for the love of God. I'm staying up until 4 freakin AM to watch you play every game of this road trip, I can't take this anymore; my pulse is at 150...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Aye Aye Aye


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn, way too close.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Where the heck is our help defense???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Radmanovic ****ing sucks defensively. At least put forth the effort of getting into a stance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no confidence in this team right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Make freebies. :gopray:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We have given up lots of easy layups on this road trip. "Matador defense"...as Chick used to call it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make freethrows, please!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ehh, Kobe...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't stand all these close games...****!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe makes'em both.

Lakers lead 113-112 with 60 seconds left


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Defense!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Goaltending! Yes! Up 3!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't take this. Either way I won't be able to sleep after this.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers lead 115-112.

Timeout, Orlando with 17.9 sec left


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Our inability to get that rebound is going to kill us...I feel it!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh boy...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

For one, Odom did not foul Rashard. Number two, that was the most obvious moving screen I have ever seen to free him up. The refs have no called that ALL NIGHT.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This game is ours now. :bsmile:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lamar coming up big at the end. Got the last bucket and game saving block.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow. Odom makes up for all our namecalling in this thread .


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> This game is ours now. :bsmile:


A little too close for comfort... but a win none the less!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big, Big Win!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers win

117-113


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Player of the Game - Pau Gasol with 9 boards and efficient 30 pts on 12/15.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game? Kobe? Gasol? Look up their stats and let me know what you think...or just go off what you saw. 

GO LAKERS! Now let's take it to Miami on Sunday!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll go with Gasol, as Kobe was forcing way too many shots.

Great game guys! We needed this one.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to say but the Lakers did not deserve this win. Horrible officiating. Good game nonetheless.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Sorry to say but the Lakers did not deserve this win. Horrible officiating. Good game nonetheless.


The Magic did get screwed on more than one occasion, but the threes that your team hit were created off of numerous moving screens. I've never seen so many not called in one game. It was bad officiating all around, no doubt about it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eternal said:


> I'll go with Gasol, as Kobe was forcing way too many shots.
> 
> Great game guys! We needed this one.


I second that. 

Gasol was 80% from the field and Kobe blatantly ignored him when the Magic were up by 1. I hope he watches the tape and sees what he's done wrong. 

Nevertheless an important win for some confidence imo. Now 4-2 on the road trip, I hope Miami makes it 5 Wins on Sunday.

Now I need to watch another game to get my pulse down so I can go to sleep. 3:43 AM here and I'm wide awake. Thanks to another thriller (first Detroit, then Atlanta and now this).

peace


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Great to see Lakers win this one after giving them a 44 point quarter. No more sleep less night for me, lol, Player of the game no other than Gasol.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Off topic, but Spurs and Portland are loosing as of now, Good to see for the Lakers.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Magic did get screwed on more than one occasion, but the threes that your team hit were created off of numerous moving screens. I've never seen so many not called in one game. It was bad officiating all around, no doubt about it.


Yeah I guess we can both look at it that way from an unbiased point. Lakers will be awefully scary with Big Bynum down low for the offensive rebounds. 


Im thinking WCF at the very least if they are healthy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great win, Kobe and Gasol were outstanding playing off each other. Gasol has a vast offensive game.He has every facet you want a player to have its quite beautiful to watch. If we get some semblance of the Bynum that left its gonna be incredible ball to watch.

Kobe was very good tonight, Force shots yall are tripping Kobe was trying to keep us afloat. No one outside of Gasol had it going conisistently. Lamar played very passsively but came up big with a dumb play by Howard late. 

Refs called a good game Howard was fouling he tried to run over Gasol a couple times.

Lakers offense just spread themoutand drew the foul rouble. 

Having a 2nd options makes the game much easier.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

farzadkavari said:


> Off topic, but Spurs and Portland are loosing as of now, Good to see for the Lakers.


Finley tied the game with 0,4 remaining. What a shot! =)

The Suns also having a close combat with the Sonics.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn Spurs! If they lose, we're in 5th place and ahead of them by half a game...but of course they're playing the Knicks...

Gasol was incredible today, as was Kobe with the exception of some forced shots here and there. The others (Fisher, Odom, Radmanovic, Vujacic) all helped out with the scoring for sure, and after that first quarter, our defense was much better, but still not too great. Overall, good win. Now we have to prepare for the new-look Heat on Sunday.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

It should have been easier for the Lakers considering the Magic's 2 best players were getting phantom foul after phantom foul.

The Magic got hosed in this game big time, but what ever. Good game.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

As good as Gasol is, he is not really our best rebounder. 

Odom and Bynum have a better knack for rebounds then Gasol.

Actually, Gasol might even be considered an above average rebounder and not much more. 

His hands and offensive repertoire is extremely rare for his size and great asset.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

So.... I take it that no one is calling Gasol out for being soft tonight?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good game. Sorry sore loser Magic fans.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> So.... I take it that no one is calling Gasol out for being soft tonight?


I called his play the other night soft and I'll do it every time he does it. I don't believe he's soft in general just finese there's a difference. Finese means your game revolves around skill and pinpoint play but its agressive, like Kareem. But soft like Gasol was against the Hawks means your unwillingness to play agressively and counter an attacking player in anyway and that was Gasol against Horford. 

You can counter agressive players like Gasol did tonight against Howard he used agressive tactics to draw Howard into fouls. Instead of laying on the train tracks like he did against Horford.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> It should have been easier for the Lakers considering the Magic's 2 best players were getting phantom foul after phantom foul.
> 
> The Magic got hosed in this game big time, but what ever. Good game.


It would have been easier if the Magic weren't on fire from 3pt land the entire 1st qtr.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I seriously cant believe how hot they were from 3pt range in the 1st.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I called his play the other night soft and I'll do it every time he does it. I don't believe he's soft in general just finese there's a difference. Finese means your game revolves around skill and pinpoint play but its agressive, like Kareem. But soft like Gasol was against the Hawks means your unwillingness to play agressively and counter an attacking player in anyway and that was Gasol against Horford.
> 
> You can counter agressive players like Gasol did tonight against Howard he used agressive tactics to draw Howard into fouls. Instead of laying on the train tracks like he did against Horford.


I agree. His game is much more finesse than most PF's, but that doesn't mean he's soft. He finds ways to get rebounds with his length and is a very good finisher. He'll be dominated from time to time by larger, bulkier opponents, but overall he'll make up for it with his intelligence and savvy. Besides, once Bynum returns he won't have to worry about guarding monster like Dwight Howard.


----------

